# October Mountain longbows



## polkcavediver (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone checked out, or owned an October Mountain longbow? For the money, they are a nice looking bow. It's not reflex/deflex, but I it looks pretty well made. Swaying between it, and a Montana longbow. I am looking for a #50 longbow in the 200-250 range used. Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I've know a guy that shoots the OM Adirondack,,it's a reasonable bow for the money.
I've never seen the Montana so couldn't comment on any differences there.


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't know much about the OM bows, however IMHO the Montana is going to be hard to beat and a great choice.


----------



## bkyrdshooter (Feb 14, 2010)

I have an OMP Adirondack Hunter Delux. 68" 50#@28". I have had it since mid Dec. I can't complain yet. I payed 213 for it at a bow shop that ordered it for me. So far the only con i have is that i removed the leather grip that came on the bow and now it has a good bit of vibration when i shoot it. I dont think this will be a problem for very long. I am going to replace it with a better grip and add some sort of string silencer to take away that bit of shock. I have not yet figured out my exact arrow set up but will when i can get some more shooting opportunity when weather breaks here. I did alot of research on this product and have not been disapointed.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

Considering the same options....Adirondack or Montana. Like the price point of the Adirondack, but you often get what you pay for. Have found nothing but positive comments on the Montana longbow.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

We've been playing around w some recently... Versions of this longbow have been marketed by various companies over the years. Earliest I remember is the Internature Viper/Viper Deluxe. IIRC, it's made in China for Samick. 

With bows from 35-50 lbs, Dacron and FF strings, carbon and aluminum arrows it's a little slower and vibrates more than the Montana. The Ragim Wolf/Fox (Martin L100) are peas in a pod. 

The Montana is more than worth the extra money IMO. OTOH, if you are looking to have fun and save some money, they will do the job of poking the bull in the eye and putting meat on the table just fine. Most people could spend 2-3 times as much or more and not really do any better.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

my old man & i both have viper internatures which are the same as the october mountain which we use as our all around stumpers & foul weather bows. broadheads, field points & judos in our boa 6 arrow quivers for squirrel, cow piles, plastice bourbon jugs, stumps, leaves or anything that suits our fancy gets shot with them. i shoot 50# & he shoots 40# & we love em just for that. shoot them a whole lot more than the high dollar stuff as they are just more fun. don't really know why, just is.


----------

